

Where there's oil and gas there's Schlumberger, yet you won’t have heard of it - oAlbe
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/may/18/where-there-is-oil-and-gas-there-is-schlumberger?CMP=fb_gu

======
tmaly
I used their high speed chip testers when I did an internship at Intel back in
the day. If your in the energy industry, you know them.

